# header files?



## VIshNou (15. April 2002)

Hallo!
Koennt ihr mir bitte sagen wo ich eine Referenz, oder wie das heist, finden kann, wo ich sehe was jede einzelne Header datei kann?
Gibst sowas ueberhaupt?
Ich benutzte Visual C++ 
Waere nett wenn ihr mir dabei helfen koenntet weil ich einfach mal gerne wuesste was jede header oder so die meist genutzesten header files koennen und wofuer man sie braucht!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. April 2002)

```
Datei                   Inhalt
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
alloc.h                 Deklariert Speicherverwaltungsfunktionen 
                        (Speicherbelegung, Speicherfreigabe, u.s.w).
assert.h        ANSI C  Definiert das Assert-Makro für die Fehlersuche. 
bcd.h           C++     Deklariert die C++ Klasse bcd und die überladenen 
                        Operatoren für bcd und die mathematischen 
                        Funktionen von bcd.
bios.h                  Deklariert verschiedene Funktionen, die zum Aufruf
                        der IBM-PC-ROM-BIOS-Routinen verwendet werden. 
bwcc.h                  Definiert die Schnittstelle für Borlands 
                        benutzerdefinierte Elemente für Windows.
checks.h        C++     Definiert die Klassendiagnosemakros.

complex.h       C++     Deklariert die komplexen mathematischen Funktionen
                        von C++.
conio.h                 Deklariert verschiedene Funktionen, die für den 
                        Aufruf der Textbildschirm-Ein-/Ausgabe-Routinen des 
                        Betriebssystems verwendet werden. 
constrea.h      C++     Definiert die Klassen conbuf und constream.
cstring.h       C++     Definiert die String-Klassen.
ctype.h         ANSI C  Enthält die Informationen, die von den 
                        Zeichenklassifizierungs- und Zeichenumwandlungsmakros
                        verwendet werden (wie isalpha und toascii).

date.h          C++     Definiert die Datumsklasse.
_defs.h                 Definiert die Aufrufkonventionen für 
                        unterschiedliche Applikationstypen und Speichermodelle.
dir.h                   Enthält Strukturen, Makros und Funktionen zur 
                        Arbeit mit Verzeichnissen und Pfadangaben.
direct.h                Definiert Strukturen, Makros und Funtkionen für die
                        Verwaltung von Vezeichnissen und Pfadangaben.
dirent.h                Deklariert Funktionen und Strukturen für 
                        POSIX-Verzeichnisoperationen.
dos.h                   Definiert verschiedene Konstanten und enthält
                        Deklarationen, die für DOS- und 8086-spezifische
                        Aufrufe benötigt werden. 
errno.h         ANSI C  Definiert konstante beschreibende Abkürzungen für 
                        die Fehlercodes.

except.h        C++     Deklariert die Klassen und Funktionen zur 
                        Exception-Behandlung.
excpt.h                 Deklariert C-strukturierte Exception-Unterstützung.
fcntl.h                 Definiert symbolische Konstanten, die in Verbindung
                        mit der Bibliotheksroutine open verwendet werden. 
file.h          C++     Definiert die Klasse file.
float.h         ANSI C  Enthält Parameter für Gleitkommaroutinen. 
fstream.h       C++     Deklariert die C++ Stream-Klassen, die die 
                        Ein- und Ausgabe in/aus eine/r Datei unterstützen. 
generic.h       C++     Enthält Makros für generische Klassendeklarationen.

io.h                    Enthält Strukturen und Deklarationen für die
                        niedrigstufigen Ein-/Ausgabe-Routinen. 
iomanip.h       C++     Deklariert die Ein-/Ausgabe-Manipulatoren der 
                        C++ Streams und enthält Templates zur Erzeugung
                        parametrisierter Manipulatoren. 
iostream.h      C++     Deklariert die C++ Basisstreamroutinen (I/O).
limits.h        ANSI C  Enthält Umgebungsparameter, Informationen über 
                        Beschränkungen zur Compilierzeit und Bereiche 
                        integraler Größen. 
locale.h        ANSI C  Deklariert Funktionen, die landes- und 
                        sprachspezifische Informationen enthalten.
malloc.h                Deklariert Speicherverwaltungsfunktionen und
                        -variablen. 

math.h          ANSI C  Deklariert Prototypen für die mathematischen 
                        Funktionen und Mathematikfehler-Handler.
mem.h                   Deklariert Speicherbearbeitungsfunkionen.
                        (Viele dieser Funktionen sind auch in string.h                
                        definiert)
memory.h                Enthält Speicherbearbeitungsfunktionen. 
new.h           C++     Zugriff auf _new_handler, und set_new_handler.
_nfile.h                Definiert die maximale Anzahl geöffneter Dateien.
_null.h                 Definiert den Wert von NULL.
process.h               Enthält Strukturen und Deklarationen für die
                        Funktionen spawn... und exec....

search.h                Deklariert Funktionen für das Suchen und Sortieren. 
setjmp.h        ANSI C  Deklariert die Funktionen longjmp und setjmp und 
                        definiert einen Typ jmp_buf, der von diesen
                        Funktionen genutzt wird.
share.h                 Definiert Parameter für die Funktionen zum Zugriff
                        auf Dateien. 
signal.h        ANSI C	Definiert Konstanten und Deklarationen für die
                        Verwendung mit den Signal- und Einrichtungsfunktionen. 
stdarg.h        ANSI C	Definiert Makros zum Lesen der Argumentenliste in
                        Funktionen, die für den Zugriff auf eine
                        unterschiedliche Anzahl von Argumenten deklariert
                        sind (wie vprintf, vscanf, u.s.w). 
stddef.h        ANSI C	Definiert verschiedene allgemeine Datentypen und
                        Makros. 

stdio.h         ANSI C	Definiert Typen und Makros, die für die 
                        Standardein- bzw. -ausgabe (definiert durch 
                        Kernighan und Ritchie und erweitert unter UNIX 
                        System V) benötigt werden. Definiert die 
                        vordefinierten Streams der Standard-I/O 
                        (stdin, stdout, stdprn und stderr) und deklariert 
                        die Ein-/Ausgabe-Routinen auf Streamebene. 
stdiostr.h      C++	Deklariert die Streamklassen von C++ (Version 2.0) 
                        für die Verwendung mit den stdio FILE-Strukturen.
                        Für Neuentwicklungen sollten Sie besser die
                        iostream.h verwenden. 
stdlib.h        ANSI C	Deklariert verschiedene allgemeinnützige Routinen
                        wie Umwandlungsroutinen und Such-/Sortierroutinen. 
string.h        ANSI C	Deklariert verschiedene Routinen zur String- und 
                        Speicherbearbeitung.
strstrea.h      C++	Deklariert die C++ Streamklassen für die 
                        Verwendung mit Byte-Arrays im Speicher.

sys/locking.h           Enthält Definitionen für den Modusparameter 
                        der Sperrfunktion.
sys/stat.h              Definiert symbolische Konstanten, die beim Öffnen 
                        und Erzeugen von Dateien verwendet werden. 
sys/timeb.h             Deklariert die Funktion ftime und die Struktur 
                        timeb, die von ftime zurückgegeben wird.
sys/types.h             Deklariert den Typ time_t, der im Zusammenhang mit 
                        den Zeitfunktionen verwendet wird.

thread.h        C++     Definiert die Thread-Klassen.
time.h          ANSI C  Definiert Strukturen und Funktionen zum Umgang mit
                        Datum und Zeit
typeinfo.h      C++     Deklariert die Laufzeittypinformationsklassen.
utime.h                 Deklariert die Funktion utime sowie die von ihr 
                        zurückgegebene Struktur utimbuf.
values.h                Definiert wichtige Konstanten
varargs.h               Definitionen zum Zugriff auf Parameter in 
                        Funktionen, die auf eine variable Anzahl von 
                        Argumenten zugreifen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
Hinweis: Die mittlere Spalte zeigt die C++ Header-Dateien und die für ANSI C definierten Header-Dateien.


----------



## Xeragon (16. April 2002)

Bei den C++-Headern solltest du das ".h" wegtun, die mit der Endung .h sind nicht standarisiert (oder vom Standard als "deprecated" deklariert, bin mir jetzt nicht sicher)


----------



## Xeragon (16. April 2002)

... sorry heir war was im falschen Thread ...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. April 2002)

mhh ich dachte dass die mit .h erst recht standardisiert sind?!

das heisst, dass vc++ und bc++ andere bibliotheken benutzen?


----------



## Xeragon (19. April 2002)

Mit der Standarisierung von C++ wurden die "*.h"-Erweiterungen der C++-Header Files entfernt, sämtliche C++-Libraries in den Dateien ohne ".h" befinden sich im namespace std.
Praktisch jeder Compiler-Hersteller stellt aber auch die ".h"-Header bereit, der Unterschied ist im Normalfall nur jener, dass diese nicht in den namespace std gepackt sind. Theoretisch wäre es allerdings möglich, dass diese Header abweichen... (und vielleicht auch praktisch, sollte ein Hersteller z.b. die alten Files nicht mehr erweitern)


----------



## allexander (13. Juli 2005)

VIshNou hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Koennt ihr mir bitte sagen wo ich eine Referenz, oder wie das heist, finden kann, wo ich sehe was jede einzelne Header datei kann?
> Gibst sowas ueberhaupt?
> Ich benutzte Visual C++
> Waere nett wenn ihr mir dabei helfen koenntet weil ich einfach mal gerne wuesste was jede header oder so die meist genutzesten header files koennen und wofuer man sie braucht!


 Hallo 

Mir sind die Probleme mit den Header-Dateien aus den Versuchen 
in verschiedenen Umgebungen und Systemen bekannt.

Eine Header-Datei kannst Du jedenfalls öffnen, wie eine sonst Textdatei.
Besonders gut lesbar wird alles mit einem Editor, mit dem Du C Programme bearbeitest.
Manche Software - Hersteller schreiben viele Kommentarzeilen zwischen
die Textzeilen der Headerdateien. Ein allgemein gültiges Rezept gibt es nicht.

Es gibt mindestens zwei Software Hersteller oder anders genannt : Bezugsquellen, 
die Visual C++ komplett = { samt der Entwiscklungsumgtebung } zum Download anbieten:

zu suchen (z.B. mit Gooooogle) sind :

bloodshed
und cygwin.

In den herunterladbaren mengen gibt es nach der installation auch einige Manualseiten.

Ich bin jetzt unterwegs, erst nach Wunsch kann ich Dir die web-adressen schicken.

Eines ist sicher : der gelieferte Umfang der Headerdateien variiert vom urhebeh zum Urheber.
Meine Schwierigkeiten mit Funktionen, die in tausenden Büchern beschrieben wurden aber
keinem C++ Compiler unter Windows oder Linux bekannt sind, bestätigen meine Thesen.

Vielleicht schreibst Du den Herausgeber Deiner C++  Version an ?

viele Grüße, Alexander
allexander


----------



## Tobias K. (13. Juli 2005)

moin


Du hast schon gesheen das der Thread über 3 Jahre alt ist?!
Außerdem kann man heutzutage kaum noch etwas sehen was etwas über die Funktionsweise einer Funktion aussagt.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

